# RMI Client auf bestimmte Ip starten.



## knopper (7. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

mein win PC hat mehreren IP Adressen.
Wie kann ich ein auf eine bestimmte IP Adressen starten ?
( Und vielleicht wenn diese Netwerkkarte aus ist, sofort den Client auf neue IP umschalten, damit der Server auch mitbekommt)
Gruss


----------



## foobar (7. Mrz 2005)

> Wie kann ich ein auf eine bestimmte IP Adressen starten ?


Was meinst du damit?



> ( Und vielleicht wenn diese Netwerkkarte aus ist, sofort den Client auf neue IP umschalten, damit der Server auch mitbekommt)


Der Server kriegt sowieso nichts von den Clients mit.


----------



## knopper (7. Mrz 2005)

Hi,


Das Problem ist so.
Der Server ist auf localhost gebunden.
Mein Win Rechner hat mehreren Netwerkkarten. Der Server ist immer lokal erreichbar.
Ein RMI Client ist lokal gestartet und beim Server registriert.

client = (RMIInterfaces) Naming.lookup ("RMIserver");

Er ist wahrscheinlich auf die schnelle Netzwerkinterface gestartet.

Wenn ich nun z.B. LAN deaktiviere, meldet der Server die Änderung  und notify den Client, bloss der Cleint ist nicht mehr da, so friert der Server ein paar Sekunden und gibt eine Fehlermeldung zurück:

java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 192.168.2.100; nested exception is:
        java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.newSocket(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.createConnection(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.newConnection(Unknown Source)
        at sun.rmi.server.UnicastRef.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at mypackage.RMIClient$EventHandler_Stub.notify(Unknown Source)


Ich gehe davon aus, das es so ist.


Gruss


----------

